# PHILADELPHIA | Public Transport



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Philadelphia to Resume Rebuilding El*

*SEPTA to resume rebuilding of El *
By Jere Downs, The Philadelphia Inquirer 
6 May 2005

May 6--Despite uncertainty over who will pay for a $74 million disputed contract, SEPTA will resume rebuilding of the Market-Frankford El in West Philadelphia -- construction that will bring major disruptions to riders and residents. 

Next month, SEPTA will hire a replacement contractor to finish work on the western end of the $567 million project to rebuild the century-old elevated train line, SEPTA general manager Faye Moore said yesterday. 

SEPTA remains locked in a lawsuit brought by PKF Mark III of Newtown, contractor for the Cobbs Creek project terminated by the transit agency last December. 

Still unknown, Moore said, is whether the bonding company that insured the project will pick up SEPTA's costs for delays and unfinished work. Moore declined to put a value on those costs yesterday. 

PKF Mark III contends that the transit agency persistently interfered with construction. SEPTA has countered that it sought to remedy serious safety concerns. 

The bonding company "has yet to make their decision," Moore said. "We just have to wait." 

Citing the lawsuit, PKF Mark III president Peter Getchell declined comment yesterday. 

Meanwhile, Moore announced plans to close Market Street and detour up to 150,000 El riders onto buses for parts of the spring and summer. 

Beginning May 31, SEPTA will close the 56th Street station until late November. Shuttle buses will transport riders from Upper Darby's 69th Street Terminal to the 40th Street station when the El shuts down on weekends in June. 

The buses will also run for two nine-day shutdowns in July and August and serve riders who use the 56th Street Station. 

West Philadelphia neighbors should brace themselves for dust, noise, traffic, and around-the-clock construction activity in the narrow, densely populated Market Street corridor, SEPTA officials warned at a news conference yesterday. 

The shutdown will bring giant cranes and a hive of workers who will rebuild stations, cut down and remove the old El, and erect a sleek, single-column structure in its place. 

"It will be noise, lights and dirt, 24 [hours a day] seven [days a week]," Moore said. "This is one of the largest construction projects in SEPTA's history." 

SEPTA community affairs specialists will be in the neighborhood to give out information and help residents cope, said Frances Jones, the SEPTA official in charge of community affairs. 

Telling neighbors now of El shutdowns to come, she said, "allows people to make decisions. They can go and stay with a friend... or take a vacation." 

Despite the delays, a new El and the replacement of stations from 46th Street to Millbourne is still on track for SEPTA's original 2008 completion date, Moore said. 

Work this year will stretch between 56th and 61st Streets. El trains will still operate from 52d Street to the eastern end of the line at the Frankford Terminal in Northeast Philadelphia, she said.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Good to hear of the expansion. Any maps?


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

Unfortunately, it is not an extension, they are rebuilding the Elevated line that already exists on Market Street in West Philly.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Philadelphia Public Transit*

This wil be a thread to post anything you want that has to do with transit in and around Philadelphia.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?2,946156

Just remember what SEPTA stands for: the Society for the Elimination of Public Transportation Altogether.


----------



## rabelaisien (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry for the pidgin, si i write in english and in french (correct my english please) :

I've read that there is two trackwidth on SEPTA system, and there was a trial for a ride with the same véhicle on the two trackwidth

J'ai lu qu'il y avait deux écartements différents sur les voies de SEPTA, et qu'il y avait eu un essai pour faire rouler un véhicule successivement sur les deux écartements.


----------



## wanderer34 (May 1, 2005)

*SEPTA and it's service*

As far as I'm concerned, SEPTA is a *JOKE* and an embarassment to the City of Philadelphia and the State of PA!!! There isn't any good service in this city as far as I'm concerned and the subway system only covers a small area of the city when it should really be covering all parts and the commuter rail doesn't even provide intercity service like NYC's commuter rail system. WE could've had the third-largest transportation system in America, but what we have now is half-ass service and a waste of taxpayers' money!!!    :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :bleep: :bleep: :bleep:


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*What a septa bus would look like if it was an Orion VI (this is really a GO transit bus)*

Orion VI #9914 is masked as a SEPTA (Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority) bus. SEPTA provides service in the Philadelphia region. Their fleet consists of mainly New Flyer 40LFs, Neoplan and NABI buses; but no Orions (nor a bus numbered #2542). But the decals on "2542" looks quite realistic! No pictures for the curb side since it's just plain white. 
Picture date: December 17, 2003 
Picture by: webmaster, Felix Tse *From: http://gtabus.natransit.com/*


----------



## rustylorcin (Aug 29, 2005)

*Question about Philadelphias septa*

http://www.onebigcampus.com/html/map_septa_large.htm




can anyone explain me what a regional line is ? the slim black lines ? i mean i understand philly got 2 subway lines so what is all those other lines in there ?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Regional simply goes outside the city limits...into the immediate streetcar suburbs and beyond.


----------



## rustylorcin (Aug 29, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Regional simply goes outside the city limits...into the immediate streetcar suburbs and beyond.


\



so can you explain me the septas map, im planning to move to philly but i dont have a car i dont want to get out there and be stuck , it looks like there is good transportation but i mean how is it ? like those regional lines function as a normal metro line would ? like i can catch one and go to my friends house and so on like nothing ? why people say philly has bad transportation if i see all this lines


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I would think they're like a commuter train.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

> so can you explain me the septas map, im planning to move to philly but i dont have a car i dont want to get out there and be stuck , it looks like there is good transportation but i mean how is it ? like those regional lines function as a normal metro line would ? like i can catch one and go to my friends house and so on like nothing ? why people say philly has bad transportation if i see all this lines


*There are over 150 bus routes in the city and suburbs

click on the lin in my signature to go to the page where there is an exstensive map of the septa system available for free downloads.

The Route 15 has just returned to a trolley from a bus route. It runs along Girard Ave by the zoo.

Red is the Patco which runs underground from center city, across a bridge, and then above ground to Lindenwald, NJ. Connects southern NJ to Philadelphia.

Brown are 101 and 102 that run in the suburbs from 69th street terminal to Sharron Hill (102) and Media (101)

Grey are regional rail trains that run from suburbs, airport, Wilmington DE, Trenton or West Trenton NJ to center city (Downtown) and back out to suburbs or another part of the city

Green are city trollies that run from City hall underground to the 40th street portal where they split off and run above ground.

Blue is the east west market frankford subway/ elevated that runs from 69th street to center city (underground) then elevated to Frankford Terminal.

Orange is the north-south subway from Fern Rock to Patterson (South Philly where the sports stadiums are). There are local, express to Walnut-Locust, and Broad Ridge spur trains which go to 8th/ Market in center city.*



Regional Rail Train








www.hopetunnel.org/subway/septa/040118/r451.jpg


----------



## rustylorcin (Aug 29, 2005)

THANKS  






Jayayess1190 said:


> Brown are 101 and 102 that run in the suburbs from 69th street terminal to Sharron Hill (102) and Media (101)
> 
> Grey are regional rail trains that run from suburbs, airport, Wilmington DE, Trenton or West Trenton NJ to center city (Downtown) and back out to suburbs or another part of the city
> 
> ...


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Regional Rails are like commuter trains. Like from the suburbs to center city. They are the same as main rail trains but smaller, lower capacity and not as busy as the main rail trains.


----------



## volguus zildrohar (Jul 23, 2004)

Commuter rail, same as the LIRR in New York or Metra in Chicago. There are seven routes that run from one outer suburb, through downtown Philadelphia and then out to another suburb.

The fare system uses tickets instead of farecards like the city subway system.


----------



## rustylorcin (Aug 29, 2005)

so phillys subway system is not bad at all man at 1st i thought it was just 2 lines, i allways hear people bash phillys public transportation, talking about it doesnt have enough lines for a city its size but from what i see , seems to me like is real good and you dont need a car


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

rustylorcin said:


> so phillys subway system is not bad at all man at 1st i thought it was just 2 lines, i allways hear people bash phillys public transportation, talking about it doesnt have enough lines for a city its size but from what i see , seems to me like is real good and you dont need a car


Ths subway system is only two lines that run north-south and east-west, but there are so many other modes of Septa to choose from.


----------



## rustylorcin (Aug 29, 2005)

Jayayess1190 said:


> Ths subway system is only two lines that run north-south and east-west, but there are so many other modes of Septa to choose from.



so those regional lines are connected to the subway system ? and lets say my friend stays in north philly and im coming from lets say the west side i can catch one of those Grey lines to get there ? like lets say take the blue line and switch to a grey line ?


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Regional rail and subways run on different tracks. At North Philadelphia station, you can switch between the Broad stree line (orange subway) to the regional rail trains (grey). You can also switch between market frankford trains (blue) to regional rail at 30th street station, 15th street for suburban station, or 11th street for the Gallery( Market East). If this is all confusing, please come visit the city soon.


----------



## rustylorcin (Aug 29, 2005)

:yes: i like what i hear





Jayayess1190 said:


> Regional rail and subways run on different tracks. At North Philadelphia station, you can switch between the Broad stree line (orange subway) to the regional rail trains (grey). You can also switch between market frankford trains (blue) to regional rail at 30th street station, 15th street for suburban station, or 11th street for the Gallery( Market East). If this is all confusing, please come visit the city soon.


.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

But remember that the regional lines are meant for commuters, so service will not be nearly as frequent as subway service. Frequency may be every 15-30 minutes during rush hour, but upwards of an hour during off-peak times. You might have to plan ahead in order to make sure all the timings work out, or if the desired trip is feasible at all.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Philadelphia Transit Unions Go on Strike*

Monday October 31, 5:59 PM
*Philadelphia Transit Unions Go on Strike *

AP - Thousands of city transit workers went on strike just after midnight, leaving nearly half a million commuters in need of alternate transportation Monday.

Buses, trolleys and subways operated by the Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority will be idled, although commuter rails are expected to remain in service since those employees have a different union contract.

City preparations for the strike include setting up extra bicycle racks and allowing more parking. City schools, which don't provide bus service for high school students, plan to remain open but could reconsider if there is a prolonged strike.

The last Philadelphia transit strike, in 1998, lasted 40 days.

Negotiations had been ongoing most of the weekend but broke off around midnight. The two sides couldn't reach agreement on health care, pension issues and work rules regarding disciplinary procedures.

SEPTA spokesman Richard Maloney said talks broke off because union leaders rejected the agency's health care offer, which would have required employees to pay 5 percent of the premium. Workers currently pay nothing, he said. 

Union leaders also rejected a 9 percent pay increase over three years, Maloney said. Union spokesman Bob Bedard said the union supported a sliding-scale payment system for employees based on their salaries.

"They did offer the raise with one hand and then withdrew it with the other hand," Bedard said. "Under their health care proposal, if you or your spouse or kid ended up having to go to the hospital for five days, you'd spend your whole raise."

The union said its members have not had a raise since December 2003 and have fallen far behind the norm for employees of major transit agencies. SEPTA is the fifth-largest transit agency in the country but workers' wages rank 20th, according to Transport Workers Union president Jeff Brooks.

No new talks are scheduled between SEPTA and Transport Workers Union Local 234, which represents about 5,000 employees, said Bedard. The United Transportation Union Local 1594, which represents about 300 suburban transit employees, is also on strike.

Picketers were expected to be at several of the larger SEPTA depots.

The mass transit system shut down is vital to mobility in a city where one in three households lacks a car. On a typical weekday, 920,000 trips are taken on the SEPTA lines shut down by the strike.

Mark Rivers, 50, a security officer who works overnight in downtown Philadelphia, said he planned to walk about three miles home when his shift ends Monday morning. He normally rides the bus.

SEPTA employees have good benefits already, Rivers said. "They've got the best health plan in the city, and they want more," he said. "Selfish people, they are."


----------



## volguus zildrohar (Jul 23, 2004)

It's going to be a fantastic time.

I completely rely on SEPTA to get around and now I have to inconvenience family members to get to work to say nothing of social activities.

The Union and SEPTA management are one huge assortment of crooks.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

3 days gone by and counting


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

So how is the city holding up???


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

That ain't good. Philly is a huge city. How can you move around without a public transit?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Segways for all!


----------



## hinto (Jul 15, 2005)

Strike coverage from NBC 10 Philly:

http://www.nbc10.com/strike/index.html


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

It doesn't effect me because I live right in downtown and work two blocks from my rowhome.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

DrJoe said:


> So how is the city holding up???


All that is running are the regional rail trains (R1, R2, R3, R5, R6, R7, R8) and they are very croweded. At the Market East Station in Center City Philadelphia, you have to wait in lines on the upper level. Then they clip your ticket, and right before the train arrives, let you down onto the platform.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Partial Tranist Service In Philadelphia As Strike Ends *
7 November 2005

PHILADELPHIA (AP)--Philadelphia's subway, trolley and bus service began returning to normal Monday after negotiators for the region's transit agency and striking workers reached a tentative agreement to end a weeklong walkout. 

Gov. Ed Rendell, flanked by union and Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority officials, announced the agreement reached in an all-night bargaining session. 

"We have an agreement, and it is a good agreement," he said. 

The four-year pact must still be ratified by both sides, but some workers were already back on the job Monday morning. Limited subway and bus service was running by 7 a.m., and full service was expected by the afternoon rush hour. 

"This works for all parties," said Jeff Brooks, president of Transport Workers Union Local 234. He said he believed the union's membership would sign off on the agreement. 

The strike involved about 5,000 Transport Workers members and 300 suburban transit employees represented by United Transportation Union Local 1594. Bob Bedard, a spokesman for the larger union, said ratification votes would not be held for at least four to five days. 

The walkout inconvenienced more than 400,000 daily riders, including 27,000 public school students who receive free or subsidized transit tokens. 

Sharla McDonald, waiting for a bus on Broad Street on Monday morning, said she was relieved that the strike was over. She walked about 25 blocks each day, round trip, to get to and from her job downtown. 

"It wasn't bad walking last week because the weather was still good," she said. "I don't know what I would have done if it (the strike) went on into the winter. I hope we don't have to worry about another one for a long time." 

The city's last transit strike, in 1998, lasted 40 days. 

Rendell stepped in to the dispute over the weekend and met with both sides Sunday. 

The union agreed to have workers pay 1% of their salary for health care after years when most did not have to pay a premium, the governor said. The union also agreed to some other company demands and received what Rendell called "a significant increase" in pensions. 

The transit administration earlier had asked that employees pay 5% of their health insurance premiums. 

Union spokesman Bob Bedard said the contract includes salary increases of 3% for each year of the four years. He said the union also got some work rule changes it had sought. 

"It's great to be back," said transit authority board chairman Pasquale "Pat" Deon.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

strike over, as of tomorrow all will be normal.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Philadelphia's Reverse Commuters : City to Suburb*

*Long reverse commute for those living in city, working in 'burbs *
By MARION CALLAHAN
29 January 2006

PHILADELPHIA (AP) - Up before dawn, changing buses three times, spending 90 minutes a day getting to work -- city commuters do it all for jobs in the suburbs. 

When Jessica Herndon scanned the classified section of the newspaper for a job a few months ago, she didn't bother looking for work near her North Philadelphia neighborhood. 

To find a job making more than $6 an hour, she knew she'd have to commute to the suburbs, even if it meant a longer day, she said. 

"I stopped looking for jobs in the city a long time ago," said Herndon, 25. 

The lack of high-paying jobs forces many of her friends, relatives and neighbors out of the city for work, she said. "Unless you want to make minimum wage at fast food, you're in the suburbs," Herndon said. 

During the week, she's up before dawn to give herself plenty of time to walk to the Fern Rock train station, where she picks up the SEPTA R5 train and rides for 90 minutes to her mail-sorting job at Vertis, a New Britain packaging plant. The travel time is worth it, she said, for an $8.50-an-hour job and the chance to get benefits and a raise in six months. 

Herndon is among a growing number of employees in this region who reverse-commute, traveling against the traditional traffic flow to get to their jobs. Transportation systems were designed with one direction in mind, primarily to move people from the suburbs to the city for work. 

Now, a big chunk of the region's jobs are in the suburbs, shifting traffic patterns and forcing planners and industries to plan around two economic realities: 

Businesses in the suburbs are in dire need of lower-wage employees. And a growing number of Philadelphia residents, many of whom don't own cars, need jobs. 

Greenleaf Nursing Home in Doylestown, for example, relies on reverse commuters to fill more than 50 percent of its evening jobs and more than 30 percent of its day jobs, said Ed Campbell, the home's administrator. The bulk of commuters take SEPTA's 55 bus or the R5 train from the city, he said. 

"Our shifts are planned around the SEPTA schedule," Campbell said. "We depend on the 55 bus for many of our nurse's aides and dietary and housekeeping staff. In Bucks County, we just don't find that many employees willing to take these jobs." 

Darryl Sutton, 41, has commuted from Philadelphia to Doylestown to work at Greenleaf for almost six years, taking the 55 bus. To make his 7 a.m. shift, he wakes at 4 a.m. and takes two local buses before getting on the 55. 

"It costs me quite a bit to travel, about $400 a year," said Sutton, who reads or sleeps during his commute. "But I like working at the job and you get used to traveling if you do it long enough. I've seen a lot of people come and go, but if you stick with it, it's worth it." 

Campbell said he appreciates the time and effort his employees make to get to work every day. "I'm proud to have a staff that goes out of their way every day to get to work," he said. 

The push by industries trying to fill jobs in the suburbs is generating more riding options for reverse commuters, according to the Transportation Management Authority. 

Restaurants, retailers, factories and large senior citizen developments, such as Ann's Choice and Majestic Oaks, are increasingly dependent upon reverse-commuters to take hard-to-fill positions. And they're voicing their needs to regional planners. 

Steve Noll, deputy director of the Bucks County Transportation Management Authority, said the region has qualified for federal dollars earmarked to expand reverse-commuting options. A federal grant helped launch a shuttle bus in 2002 to get Philadelphia commuters from suburban train stations to their jobs. 

The Warminster Rush, one of those shuttles, meets arriving trains in Warminster during peak hours and transports passengers to jobs along Street and Jacksonville roads. 

"We now transport more people in a day than we carried in a month in 2002," he said. "The demand keeps growing." 

SEPTA spokesman Jim Whitaker said reverse-commuting ridership on regional trains "has spiked considerably," especially to Warminster, Lansdale and Doylestown. 

"We have more than 1,000 riders a day traveling in the opposite direction (toward Doylestown)," said Whitaker. He said SEPTA continues to add morning routes from the city to the suburbs. 

Herndon wishes there was one more morning route so she could make it to her job on time. She takes the first train to the suburbs at 7 a.m. Her shift starts then, but her boss allows her to make up the time in the afternoon. 

"So many of us come from the city; they (Vertis managers) do their best to work with the train schedule," she said. 

Herndon said she'd prefer to live close to where she works so she could arrive on time and save three hours a day traveling. But home, family and her daughter's school are all in North Philadelphia. Plus, without a car, it would be difficult to get around in the suburbs, she said. 

"I feel everything in the city is more convenient for me," said Herndon. "It also feels safe to me with street lights and people out. The city is home, but when it comes to working, I have to go where the jobs are."


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

How very odd.And unfortunate....I bet Philly would be much nicer and or exciting if it had those offices in the city...


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Over here, there's a fair bit of counter-peak travelling as well but they're generally for students who go to universities that are in the suburbs.

I don't get this though:


> Transportation systems were designed with one direction in mind, primarily to move people from the suburbs to the city for work.


Unless these systems are single track rail, trains and buses have to travel back to where they came from to start the next service - my station has 17 trains departing between 7am and 9am, but that just means that there's 17 trains travelling outbound between 7am and 10am.


----------



## Mongo8780 (Oct 9, 2004)

invincible said:


> Over here, there's a fair bit of counter-peak travelling as well but they're generally for students who go to universities that are in the suburbs.
> 
> I don't get this though:
> 
> ...


At least here in Seattle and also in Vancouver, B.C., they only run commuter service into town in the AM and then the trains wait in the city for the return trips that afternoon back out to the suburbs. No deadheading or reverse commutes.


----------



## Haber (Aug 25, 2004)

Mongo8780 said:


> At least here in Seattle and also in Vancouver, B.C., they only run commuter service into town in the AM and then the trains wait in the city for the return trips that afternoon back out to the suburbs. No deadheading or reverse commutes.


Thing is you don't just want commuter patterns of living in the suburbs and working in the city. In the case of Vancouver, instead of looking at places like Port Moody and Maple Ridge as suburbs, they should instead be viewed as towns in their own right with town centres and employment. Having a regional rail network which goes all ways at all times instead of a commuter one encourages this type of development.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Philadelphia students will get free rides to school on SEPTA *
14 August 2007

PHILADELPHIA (AP) - More than 36,000 middle and high school students in the city will be able to take public transit to school for free when classes begin next month, officials said Tuesday. 

The $20 million initiative means Philadelphia will no longer be the only district in Pennsylvania that requires some students to pay their own way to school, state Sen. Vincent Fumo said. 

"It was grossly unfair and we think we've rectified that," said Fumo, D-Philadelphia, at a news conference at school district headquarters. "Every child should be able to get to school without having to pay for it." 

Under the plan announced by Fumo and Gov. Ed Rendell, the state will provide free weekly transit passes for city students in grades 7-12 who live more than 1.5 miles from school. Eligible students include those attending public, charter and private schools, as well as Catholic schools, officials said. 

"You can't learn unless you get to school. It's that simple," said James Nevels, chairman of the School Reform Commission, which oversees the district. 

The passes will cost the state about $17 million a year, and the Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority will pay the school district more than $3 million annually to administer the program, officials said. 

The money will come from the state education budget and from a new transportation law that allots about $946 million a year over the next decade for highways, bridges and mass-transit systems. 

About 32,000 Philadelphia students get to school each day using SEPTA, the state's largest mass-transit agency. Approximately 14,000 receive free tokens while the rest pay a subsidized rate of $1 each way, officials said. Elementary school students have traditional school bus service. 

It's unclear how a system evolved in which Philadelphia students were required to pay for school transportation while their peers across the state were not, Fumo spokesman Ken Snyder said. 

But starting next month, about 36,000 city students will receive free transit passes. Students who live closer than 1.5 miles to their schools can ride SEPTA at a reduced rate. 

Saeda Washington, 17, said she has been paying a subsidized rate to ride SEPTA buses to her high school in the city's Kensington section. Now, she'll be saving that money during her senior year, which starts Sept. 10. 

Washington and student Marcella Gibbs, also 17, attended the news conference and held signs thanking officials. 

"We really appreciate it," Washington said. 

City officials have been concerned about students taking SEPTA since the agency announced it would abolish 60-cent transfers between routes, forcing riders to pay a second fare. The city has sued to block the elimination of transfers, saying it would disproportionately affect students and the poor. 

The city will continue with the suit because there are still about 50,000 adult riders who would suffer financially without the transfers, City Solicitor Romulo Diaz Jr. said Tuesday. 

SEPTA is awaiting a judge's ruling on the issue, agency spokesman Richard Maloney said.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Septa's new Trackless trolley has arrived*

Replacing the remaining 1989 Neoplan An440 diesel buses: 2008 New Flyer E40LF Trackless trolley's. 

Photos from my favorite Philly transit website: http://www.philadelphiatransitvehicles.cjb.net/

The E40LF on the left and a Neoplan An440 giving it power on the right.


















Testing on the street:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Mirage52 said:


> Love the trolley lines that go out to the suburbs.


Yea , current and future lines...


Germantown Ave by thecourtyard, on Flickr


Germantown Ave (2) by thecourtyard, on Flickr


Streetcar Tracks at School Lane (1) by thecourtyard, on Flickr


Woodland Ave Streetcar, Aldan (2) by thecourtyard, on Flickr


Woodland Ave Streetcar, Aldan (4) by thecourtyard, on Flickr


Streetcar, Baltimore Ave by thecourtyard, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

2 Philly videos i took yesterday...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*List of projects from Septa , DRPA , PPP's and state...for the next 20 years...funding is an issue , but that might change down the road...
*

*Large Scale Heavy / Light Rail Projects*

*Project : Roosevelt Boulevard Subway
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 12
Projected Ridership : 90,000 


*Project : Naval Yards LRT 
*Number of lines : 3
Stations : 7
Projected Ridership : 25,000


*Project : Waterfront LRT 
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 12
Projected Ridership : 20,000


*Project : MFL extension to RS line 
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 2
Projected Ridership : 15,000


*Project : Restoration of Trolley 56
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 22
Projected Ridership : 50,000


*Project : Restoration of Trolley 23
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 15
Projected Ridership : 55,000 


*Project : Restoration of Trolley 103
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 9
Projected Ridership : 12,000


*Project : Grays / Washington Ave Trolley
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 10
Projected Ridership : 60,000


*Project : 22nd / Snyder / 6th / City Hall Trolley 
*Number of lines : 4
Stations : 20
Projected Ridership : 70,000


*Project : City Branch LRT
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 9
Projected Ridership : 20,000


*Project : Cross County LRT*
Number of lines : 1
Stations : 12
Projected Ridership : 30,000 



*Project : Norristown HSL extension to KOP
*Number of lines : 1
Stations : 6
Projected Ridership : 12,000 


*Current System....
*

*Line : Market - Frankford line* 
Length : 12 mi
Stations : 28
Ridership : 180,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 220,000

*Line : PATCO*
Length : 14 mi
Stations : 13
Ridership : 38,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 50,000

*Line : Board Street line
*Length : 12 mi
Stations : 25
Ridership : 137,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 215,000

*Line : Subway - Surface Trolleys 
*Length : 50 mi 
Stations : 40
Ridership : 80,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 100,000

*Line : Route 15 Trolley 
*Length : 9 mi
Stations : 
Ridership : 10,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 15,000

*Line : Norristown HSL*
Length : 13 mi
Stations : 22
Ridership : 9,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 20,000

*Total 2030 Urban Rail Ridership : 590,000
Total 2030 Light Rail Ridership : 459,000*

*http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=215312482559953359515.000491a2a07ca4a52114a&z=8*


----------



## readingviaduct (Dec 10, 2010)

Is the R6 (what's it called now?) extension to Reading officially and completely dead now? I hear 422 is as backed up as ever during morning and evening rush.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

readingviaduct said:


> Is the R6 (what's it called now?) extension to Reading officially and completely dead now? I hear 422 is as backed up as ever during morning and evening rush.


The R6 is called the Manayunk/Norristown Line , and the Reading line along with the other proposed lines are not dead just not funded. Same with many SEPA projects.... They never die , just become shelved and gather dust due to Septa's bad funding.hno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Its interesting to see Subway - Surface ridership went from 80,000 in 2009 to 100,000 in Q4 2010. I'm eager see what happens by 2020 , the Smart card system might increase that by 2x.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Nexis said:


>


Do the background light and dark shadings indicate population/workforce density, do you know?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Do the background light and dark shadings indicate population/workforce density, do you know?


The More Dense parts , keep in mind that isn't the Septa long term plan , the other map is.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

A couple of months ago, a Philly youth told me that most of the backyard trolley routes have been decommissioned over the past several years. Is this true; what's going on? :shifty:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> A couple of months ago, a Philly youth told me that most of the backyard trolley routes have been decommissioned over the past several years. Is this true; what's going on? :shifty:


Yes they were , but they will all come back expect 2 lines by 2030....


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Aw. What was the authority's rationale for shutting them down? Did locals protest?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Aw. What was the authority's rationale for shutting them down? Did locals protest?


There was alot of outrage , and there still is today.... They couldn't find the $$$ to upgrade them , so they were taken out of service intill the $$$ could be found. Route 15 was the first to be restored a few years ago , the 23 , 56 , and a few connectors will be next. TOD is planned along the corridors , and Urban Renewal is expecting to explode later this decade which will help the system expand....after the restorations. Septa plans on doing all of this between 2018-2027 , there will also be new Trolleys.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

^^A lot of this 'trolley line restoration' talk is all guess work. The 23, although very long and currently the busiest bus route in Philly, doesn't have a good shot of being restored simply because the roads the line runs on are quite narrow. Some of the streets it runs on are one way! One car parked on the street at an odd angle or double parked essentially shuts down the line. Buses are much more suitable for some of the narrow streets the line runs on because they can go around obstacles. The 15 has a much more suitable route for trolleys; the road is wide and the trolleys run down the middle of the street for much of it's length.

And we're talking SEPTA here. They 'suspended' trolley service in 1992 and sold many of the PCC cars to various transit companies in North America; 19 years later, they mention restoring service in another 10-15 years from now. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> ^^A lot of this 'trolley line restoration' talk is all guess work. The 23, although very long and currently the busiest bus route in Philly, doesn't have a good shot of being restored simply because the roads the line runs on are quite narrow. Some of the streets it runs on are one way! One car parked on the street at an odd angle or double parked essentially shuts down the line. Buses are much more suitable for some of the narrow streets the line runs on because they can go around obstacles. The 15 has a much more suitable route for trolleys; the road is wide and the trolleys run down the middle of the street for much of it's length.
> 
> And we're talking SEPTA here. They 'suspended' trolley service in 1992 and sold many of the PCC cars to various transit companies in North America; 19 years later, they mention restoring service in another 10-15 years from now. Don't hold your breath.


Its in the Budget for the 2018-2025.......buses aren't stimluting the growth ....like a trolley would. Ive talked to a few Transit fanners and they said Septa and the DOT are going to address the Narrow streets issue. Most Streets in SEPA are narrow.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Nexis said:


> There was alot of outrage , and there still is today.


Good (I'd probably've cried had you indicated the opposite)!





Nexis said:


> They couldn't find the $$$ to upgrade them.


Some fib hno:



Tell me, are/were the backyard trollies and the streetcars one and the same, because a waiting Philly passenger firmly corrected my "streetcar" lingo, just as the tram appeared around the bend while she and I were waiting at the trolley stop & shelter behind somebody's backyard?

I swore to myself that, someday, I'd tour all the backyard routes there  As an unsuspecting tourist, it was truly thrilling to stumble upon such a right of way (where else still has any, right?!?)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Good (I'd probably've cried had you indicated the opposite)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tracks and wires are mostly there , just in bad shape.....they started replacing some a few years ago.... and on the Suburban Network the wires and crossings are being replaced. The Suburban network is similar to the network in Toronto....just in the Suburbans ,that feeds into 69th Street Terminal. Then theres a the Subway - Surface system that services the Western parts of Philly and connects that to the core. Then the last and currently out of service system services North Philly and the Core. The 69th Street system never reaches Philly.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Hmm, no tram plies between backyards in Toronto (except for turn-arounds, I guess). So, do Philadelphians distinguish between street-running and backyard trams? What do they call the street-running ones?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Hmm, no tram plies between backyards in Toronto (except for turn-arounds, I guess). So, do Philadelphians distinguish between street-running and backyard trams? What do they call the street-running ones?


Oh , must have been thinking of something else. They call them Trolleys for both , Subway - Surface for the Urban System and Suburban Trolleys..

*Suburban System....
*










*Route 15 Heritage Trolley
*









*Subway - Surface Trolleys*


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Hmm, no tram plies between backyards in Toronto (except for turn-arounds, I guess). So, do Philadelphians distinguish between street-running and backyard trams? What do they call the street-running ones?


Yea they're all called trolleys. If you want to be specific, as Nexis stated, the city trolleys are referred to as 'Subway-Surface' Trolley's and the suburban ones are 'Suburban' Trolleys. Back in the day, the Suburban Trolleys were called 'Red Arrows' after the company that used to run the suburban trolley network.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^
^^​ Thank you.

So, is the suburban system the sort that runs between backyards?

I do remember the suburban system map representing nearly a dozen branches 

(Strange that Toronto would sell itself as the N American city that didn't end up ditching its own city trolleys when both Philly and Frisco have trolleys plying their streets :uh


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> ^^
> ^^​ Thank you.
> 
> So, is the suburban system the sort that runs between backyards?
> ...


Toronto got rid of some Trolley routes , Philly really hasn't there just not used preserved for future use. SF buried part of there network , Boston did the same , so did Toronto and NYC.....


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

(^^ As far as I saw, Toronto buried only one segment of its lines [the submerged transfer with the 1970s St-Clair West subway station], tunnelled a short stretch of its 1990s Harbourfront line, and submerged one of its 1990s Spadina line terminus [where it interchanges with Spadina subway station].)




trainrover said:


> is the suburban system the sort that runs between backyards


or do city trolleys also run between folks backyards?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Line : Norristown HSL
*Length : 13 mi
Stations : 22
Ridership : 10,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 20,000


Norristown High Speed Line at Villanova, PA by John Csoka, on Flickr


SEPTA 10 by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr







SEPTA 8 by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


SEPTA 9 by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


Norristown route 100 by Thiophene_Guy, on Flickr


20071206_DSC_0686_RAW_DxO.jpg by Schaffner, on Flickr

*Line : Market - Frankford line 
*Length : 12 mi
Stations : 28
Ridership : 180,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 220,000


SEPTA by S.G. Washington, on Flickr


SEPTA by S.G. Washington, on Flickr







SEPTA by S.G. Washington, on Flickr


Third Segment: SEPTA Market-Frankford Line to 69th Street by FlyingJ31, on Flickr


Third Segment: SEPTA Market-Frankford Line to 69th Street by FlyingJ31, on Flickr

*Line : Media / Elwyn line 
*Length : 18 mi
Stations : 19
Ridership : 10,000 > Projected 2020 Ridership : 22,000


IMG_5623 by jacorbett70, on Flickr







IMG_5615 by jacorbett70, on Flickr


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

trainrover said:


> (^^ As far as I saw, Toronto buried only one segment of its lines [the submerged transfer with the 1970s St-Clair West subway station], tunnelled a short stretch of its 1990s Harbourfront line, and submerged one of its 1990s Spadina line terminus [where it interchanges with Spadina subway station].)
> 
> 
> 
> or do city trolleys also run between folks backyards?


The Subway-Surface Trolley's run in tunnels in Center City and on the streets of West Philadelphia. The 15 plus the now defunct but rumored to be restored North Philly trolleys run exclusively on streets. 

Suburban Trolleys run on a combination of streets and their own right of way; some may run through backyards, as you stated. I don't know about Toronto, but in Southeastern Pennsylvania, trolleys used to run everywhere. Before people had cars, a trolley system developed in the suburbs. Population was sparse, so trains weren't economically viable unless they were pulling freight, in which case passenger service may have been provided. Trolleys connected Philadelphia with many of the small towns and rural communities in the counties surrounding the city and beyond. Roads and automobiles killed off most suburban trolleys except those in dense areas west of the city, the lines SEPTA operates today.

Suburban trolleys used to run in many other parts of the country too. LA comes to mind; some say the suburban trolleys there are what created LA's sprawl...

The Norristown High Speed Line, pictures of which Nexis posted above, isn't really a "trolley" as far as I know. It has it's own right of way and third rail conduction, similar to the subway. But it is only a one car train. I believe SEPTA considers it heavy rail.



Nexis said:


> Toronto got rid of some Trolley routes , Philly really hasn't there just not used preserved for future use. SF buried part of there network , Boston did the same , so did Toronto and NYC.....


Philly, like most American cities, got rid of a TON of lines; the whole city used to be crisscrossed with trolleys. This is a map from 1923:









_From: http://www.phillyseaport.org/_


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> The Subway-Surface Trolley's run in tunnels in Center City and on the streets of West Philadelphia. The 15 plus the now defunct but rumored to be restored North Philly trolleys run exclusively on streets.
> 
> Suburban Trolleys run on a combination of streets and their own right of way; some may run through backyards, as you stated. I don't know about Toronto, but in Southeastern Pennsylvania, trolleys used to run everywhere. Before people had cars, a trolley system developed in the suburbs. Population was sparse, so trains weren't economically viable unless they were pulling freight, in which case passenger service may have been provided. Trolleys connected Philadelphia with many of the small towns and rural communities in the counties surrounding the city and beyond. Roads and automobiles killed off most suburban trolleys except those in dense areas west of the city, the lines SEPTA operates today.
> 
> ...


True every city had a system like that , i guess i was thinking by the 50s and 70s.....but to say Toronto didn't get rid of there system is hogwash....they had many lines before like other NA cities and now only have a few miles.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

A Front ride on the Norristown High Speed line.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New Silverliner V footage....*


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The powerful acceleration's impressive! That's my first time seeing the NE Corridor in a dynamic format. Impressive-looking trackbeds, although the seeming flimsiness of the catenary poles coupled to their generous spacings along the line do make me wonder about the integrity of the corridor altogether :dunno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> The powerful acceleration's impressive! That's my first time seeing the NE Corridor in a dynamic format. Impressive-looking trackbeds, although the seeming flimsiness of the catenary poles coupled to their generous spacings along the line do make me wonder about the integrity of the corridor altogether :dunno:


Those will be replaced next as part this lines upgrading....but alot of European Railways have a similar setup.....its good for lines with speeds of 70-90mph.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Ah, okay...I guess my :ancient: memories consist of solidly-installed trackside equipment instead of any of the penny-pinching quality :dunno:

Weren't the poles replaced just before the introduction of the acelas?


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

I remeber reading that Amtrak is planning on a massive up grade of the Amtrak 25 Catenary system along this rail line for a 23 mile section that is going to replace all the Catenary poles and add new tensioned catenary this section for high speed rail service. But as far being a rail fan as along as they put in new up graded Pennsyvinia Railroad type H beam catenary masts I will be happy with this new high speed rail up grade.


What I would really like them to see is restore the 25Hz catenary lines on some of the abondoned rail lines and extened some of the 25Hz oil free eletric farther out from the city.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Ah, okay...I guess my :ancient: memories consist of solidly-installed trackside equipment instead of any of the penny-pinching quality :dunno:
> 
> Weren't the poles replaced just before the introduction of the acelas?


Thats the Keystone line , a different line then the Northeast Corridor....


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

They did replace some of the H beam steel catenary poles on the Key Stone line but they replaced them with New H beams based off of the hold beams which was very nice.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

My radio announced Philadelphia closing its subway today :?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Nexis said:


> Thats the Keystone line , a different line then the Northeast Corridor....


Wow, snazzy! I don't see Montreal ever getting its West Island corridor anything close to the Keystone line...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> Wow, snazzy! I don't see Montreal ever getting its West Island corridor anything close to the Keystone line...



Hopefully all Septa lines look this snazzy in 20 years and that will be able to support all restorations and expansions.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

trainrover said:


> My radio announced Philadelphia closing its subway today :?



All Transit systems from Virginia to Maine are shutting down to prevent any injuries or damage to the system.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Narrated :uh:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*My Septa footage from Friday...*


----------



## Barciur (Dec 6, 2009)

So I was recently reading about a possible new station in Atglen (border of Chester County) and extension of Paoli/Thorndale line to Parkesburg/Atglen. I know R5 used to run to Parkesburg, but is there any information that you guys might have regarding this? Any chance of SEPTA coming back to our parts?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Barciur said:


> So I was recently reading about a possible new station in Atglen (border of Chester County) and extension of Paoli/Thorndale line to Parkesburg/Atglen. I know R5 used to run to Parkesburg, but is there any information that you guys might have regarding this? Any chance of SEPTA coming back to our parts?


Yes the are looking at that and it would be very easy , the stations at Coatesville and Parkersburg are being upgraded and there's some extra underused tracks.


----------



## Barciur (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it likely to happen? If so, when?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Market-Frankfort Line *


DSC06843 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC06844 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC06845 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSC06846 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr






*Media 101 Trolley*


DSC06850 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Barciur said:


> Is it likely to happen? If so, when?


I'm probably going to have to say sometime in the 2020s , Septa is slowing upgrading its Urban Network and prepping for future expansions.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Nexis said:


>


Seeing Philadelphia's many rail lines cruising through much greenery impresses me very much. The city's lucky at having ample space to have, seemingly, made it policy there. All that foliage makes for soothing city living :applause:


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Nexis said:


> Yes the are looking at that and it would be very easy , the stations at Coatesville and Parkersburg are being upgraded and there's some extra underused tracks.


Crossover problems, apparently...Apparently when SEPTA ended at Parkesburg (late '80s?) they had to go all the way to Lancaster to turn the equipment...

...Although IMO SEPTA could also treat operations beyond the next crossover down (THORN, I believe) as essentially single-track-plus--that is, essentially reversing the equipment in place and crossing over at THORN interlocking.


trainrover said:


> Seeing Philadelphia's many rail lines cruising through much greenery impresses me very much. The city's lucky at having ample space to have, seemingly, made it policy there. All that foliage makes for soothing city living :applause:


The area around Millbourne station's not in Philadelphia but rather in Upper Darby. To the north and east is Cobbs Creek--and Cobbs Creek is both a major park in the city's park system _and_ the city border.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I'm so unfamiliar with Philadelphia as a hub let alone its mass of environs ... namesake, I guess :dunno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Minutes 14-18 are around Philadelphia International Airport. When watching this video, I get this feeling that the driver sees himself as a budding Grand Prix driver.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Media 101 Trolley / Tram
*

Media Local at Woodland Ave by jpmueller99, on Flickr


SEPTA Route 101 Signals by jpmueller99, on Flickr


SEPTA 101 Eastbound by jpmueller99, on Flickr


OK to Go by jpmueller99, on Flickr


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

*Charming* line


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## philly2kansascity (Aug 20, 2011)

IanCleverly said:


> Minutes 14-18 are around Philadelphia International Airport. When watching this video, I get this feeling that the driver sees himself as a budding Grand Prix driver.


That is one of SEPTA's best drivers, finished 3rd in the SEPTA 2011 Rodeo, if I am not mistaken... good FB friend of mine too. He can drive!!!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Best? :sly:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Meet the 101-year-old SEPTA rider (a video).


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*PATCO Speedline*


DSCN2806 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN2805 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Market - Frankford EL Eastbound towards Center City by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Continuing on with the station by station stuff...the Map will be fixed later today
*
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=215312482559953359515.000491a2a07ca4a52114a&msa=0&ll=39.971858,-74.95903&spn=0.27942,0.617294

*Current , Proposed / Planned or Under Construction Stations
*
*Urban Heavy Rail & Urban & Suburban Trolleys
*
*Current Network
*
*Heavy Rail
*
*Broad Street line
*Fern Rock
Olney
Logan
Wyoming
Hunting Park
Erie
Allegheny
North Philadelphia
Susquehanna–Dauphin
Cecil B. Moore
Girard 
Fairmount
Spring Garden
Race–Vine
City Hall
Walnut–Locust
Lombard–South
Ellsworth–Federal
Tasker–Morris
Snyder
Oregon
Pattison
_11th - Oiagonal 
Fort Enterprise_

*Broad Street Spur 
*Fern Rock
Olney
Erie
North Philadelphia
Girard 
_Spring Garden_ 
Chinatown
8th Street

*Market - Frankford line
*_Strahie Street Terminal
Rhawn Street
Napfle Street
Cottman Ave
Knorr Street
Roosevelt Bouevard_
Frankford Transportation Center
Margaret-Orthodox
Church
Erie-Torresdale
Tioga 
Allegheny
Somerset 
Huntingdon 
York-Dauphin
Berks
Girard
Spring Garden
2nd Street
5th Street
8th Street
11th Street
13th Street
15th Street
30th Street 
34th Street
40th Street
46th Street
52nd Street
56th Street
60th Street
63rd Street
Millbourne
69th Street Terminal


*Norristown High Speed Line
*Norristown Transportation Center
Bridgeport
DeKalb Street
Hughes Park
Gulph Mills
Matsonford
County Line
Villanova
Stadium – Ithan Avenue
Garrett Hill
Roberts Road
Bryn Mawr
Haverford
Ardmore Avenue
Ardmore Junction
Wynnewood Road
Beechwood–Brookline
Penfield
Township Line Road
Parkview
69th Street Terminal

*PATCO High Speed line
*15th–16th & Locust
12–13th & Locust
9–10th & Locust
8th & Market
_Franklin Square_
City Hall
Broadway
Ferry Avenue
Collingswood
Westmont
Haddonfield
Woodcrest
Ashland
Lindenwold

*Suburban Trolleys*

*101 Media Trolley*
69th Street Terminal
Fairfield Avenue
Walnut Street
Avon Road
Hilltop Road
Beverly Boulevard
Congress Avenue
Lansdowne Avenue
Drexel Park
Irvington Road
Drexel Hill Junction
Huey Avenue
School Lane
Aronimink
Anderson Avenue
Drexelbrook
Drexeline
Scenic Road
Springfield Road
Saxer Avenue
Leamy Avenue
Woodland Avenue
Thomson Avenue
Springfield Mall
Paper Mill Road
Pine Ridge 
Beatty Road 
Providence Road 
Manchester Avenue
Edgemont Street 
Monroe Street 
Jackson Street
Olive Street
Veterans Square
Media–Orange Street

*102 Sharon Hill Trolley*
69th Street Terminal
Fairfield Avenue
Walnut Street
Avon Road
Hilltop Road
Beverly Boulevard
Congress Avenue
Lansdowne Avenue
Drexel Park
Irvington Road
Drexel Hill Junction
Garrettford
Drexel Manor
Marshall Road
Creek Road
Baltimore Pike
Penn Street
Springfield Road
Clifton–Aldan
Providence Road
Magnolia Avenue 
North Street
Bartram Avenue 
Andrews Avenue
MacDade Boulevard
Sharon Hill 

*RiverLINE*
West Trenton Transit Hub
_Lower Ferry Road
Parkside Ave
Prospect Street
Calhoun & Bernard Street
Calhoun & Passaic Street
State House
State and Warren Street
State and Canal Street_
Trenton Transit Center
Hamilton Ave
Cass Street
Bordentown
Roebling
Florence
Burlington Towne Centre
Burlington South
Beverly-Edgewater Park
Delanco
Riverside
Cinnaminson
Riverton
Palmyra
Pennsauken-Route 73
_Pennsauken Transit Center_
36th Street
Walter Rand Transportation ctr
Cooper St-Rutgers Univ.
Aquarium
Entertainment Center



*Future Network
*
*Heavy Rail Network
*
*Roosevelt Boulevard Subway
*_Woodhaven Road Park & Ridge
Red Lion Road
Grant Ave - Northeast Philadelphia Airport
Holme Ave
Cottman Ave
Bustleton Ave
Castor Ave
Whitaker Ave
North 5th Street_
Hunting Park
Erie
Allegheny
North Philadelphia
Susquehanna–Dauphin
Cecil B. Moore
Girard 
Fairmount
Spring Garden
Race–Vine
City Hall
Walnut–Locust
Lombard–South
Ellsworth–Federal
Tasker–Morris
Snyder
Oregon
Pattison
_11th - Oiagonal 
Fort Enterprise_

*Norristown High Speed Line Extension
*_Valley Forge Transit Center
Valley Forge National Historical Park
Village at Valley Forge
King of Prussia_
Hughes Park
Gulph Mills
Matsonford
County Line
Villanova
Stadium – Ithan Avenue
Garrett Hill
Roberts Road
Bryn Mawr
Haverford
Ardmore Avenue
Ardmore Junction
Wynnewood Road
Beechwood–Brookline
Penfield
Township Line Road
Parkview
69th Street Terminal


*Trolleys*

*Ivy Ridge Trolley - Route 17
*_Upper Ivy Ridge
Leverington Ave 
Belmont Ave
Conshohocken State Road
City Ave
Wynnefield Avenue
Bryn Mawr Ave
52nd & West Jefferson Street
West Philadelphia Transit Center_
(Continues along Route 10 Till Center City) 

*City Branch Trolley
*Girard Av & 63rd St 
(Continues along Route 15 intill Girard Av & 33rd St)
_Sedgley Dr
North 52nd Street 
Spring Garden Street
North 21st Street
North 18th Street
Board Street_
(S-Curves onto Callowhill Street)
_Callowhill & Ridge Ave
Callowhill & 6th Ave
Callowhill & 3rd Ave
Callowhill & Riverfront_

*Waterfront Trolley
*Richmond St & Westmoreland
(Continues along Route 15 Intill Girard Av & Frankford Av)
_Sugar House Casino
Delaware Av & Penn St
Spring Garden Street
Callowhill & Riverfront
Race Street Pier
Market St
Walnut St
Spruce St
Christian St
Washington Ave
Tasker Ave
East Snyder Ave
IKEA Dr_
(Branches Continue to Naval Yard and Stadiums)

*Glassboro / Millville Branch
*Walter Rand Transportation ctr
_Cooper Hospital
Atlantic Ave
Gloucester City
Crown Point Road
Red Bank Ave
Cooper Street
Woodbury Heights
Wenonah
Mantra Boulevard
Sewell 
Pitman
Rowan University
Glassboro
Clayton
Newfield
Oak Road
Landis Ave
Walnut Road
Route 55 Park / Ride
Broad Street
Main Street_

*Pennsville Light Rail
*Walter Rand Transportation ctr
_Cooper Hospital
Atlantic Ave
Gloucester City
Crown Point Road
Red Bank Ave
Cooper Street
North Delaware Street
Gibbtown
Bridgeport
Penns Grove
Cameys Point
Pennsville_

*Bridgeton Branch
*Walter Rand Transportation ctr
_Cooper Hospital
Atlantic Ave
Gloucester City
Crown Point Road
Red Bank Ave
Cooper Street
Woodbury Heights
Wenonah
Mantra Boulevard
Sewell 
Pitman
Rowan University
Glassboro
Clayton
Newfield
Oak Road
Delsea Drive
Morton Ave
Rosenhayn Ave
Downtown Bridgeton_


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

where is this 11th/Qiagonal station after AT&T Station on the BSL?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> where is this 11th/Qiagonal station after AT&T Station on the BSL?


Its in the Navy Yard section of Philly in a Undeveloped area , soon to developed. The Navy Yards and University City will become Phillys next CBD's each offering different layouts.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Happy 80th birthday to SEPTA's Broad Ridge Spur*

The Broad Ridge Spur was opened on December 21, 1932.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*SEPTA | Primos Rail Station*

Primos station is on SEPTA's Media/Elwyn commuter rail line in Philly's western suburbs. 

On 16 May 2013, the station reopened after a renovation.

Here is a photo by Eric Hartline of the Delco Times: (http://www.delcotimes.com/articles/2013/05/17/news/doc5195fe792af0b628063471.txt)










A press release from the federal DOT shows the before-and-after image (http://www.fta.dot.gov/newsroom/12286_15500.html):


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

SEPTA Suburban Trolleys/Trams


PHILADELPHIA--101 appr Congress Avenue OB by milantram, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--115 (OB), 103 at Naylor Run Trestle by milantram, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--103 appr Congress Avenue IB by milantram, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--114 at Drexel Hill Junction OB by milantram, on Flickr


----------



## pudgym29 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Postwar PCC streetcars*

   I was able to spend a few days in Philadelphia, PA. for the American Homebrewers' Assoc.'s National Homebrew Conference. 
During one afternoon, since I was on the "_social_" package, I stepped out from downtown and took photographs of SEPTA headquarters, and along the route #15 line, which is where the restored postwar *Presidents' Conference Committee* streetcars operate. :cheers:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*SEPTA Regional Rail​*
*Paoli / Thorndale Line

Daily Ridership : 20,805
Stations : 26 Current / 3 Proposed​*

IMG_3429 by jacorbett70, on Flickr


IMG_3963 by jacorbett70, on Flickr


Septa Silverliner V Set at Devon, PA by PRR 6755, on Flickr


Untitled by Jukie Bot, on Flickr






*Market East Station 

Daily Passengers : 28,608​*

Market East Station by cw3283, on Flickr


septa market east station by bkusler, on Flickr


SEPTA Market East Station in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

*SEPTA 30th Street Station​*
*Daily Passengers : 74,740​*

30th Street Station & Market Street Bridge by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


DSCN4434 by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


30th Street - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Center City viewed from SEPTA's 30th Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Philadelphia 30th Street Station - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Waiting area at Philadelphia 30th Street Station by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Navy Yard subway link eyed for SEPTA *












> U.S. Sen. Bob Casey (D-Pa.) is urging a 1.5-mile extension of SEPTA's Broad Street subway line to the Philadelphia Naval Shipyard, the nation's oldest such facility, now redeveloped as an office center and residential neighborhood.
> 
> Casey sent a letter to the Federal Transit Administration's Brigid Hynes-Cherin, regional administrator for FTA Region 3, urging her to discuss the potential project with SEPTA, the Philadelphia Industrial Development Corp. (PIDC), and local labor organizations, local media report.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Broad Street Line has remained unchanged since its extension to the Philadelphia Sports Complex in 1973, and the next extension involves reaching the Navy Yard, a high-growth district, and building one or two new stations.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*PATCO*

Philadelphia Inquirer
http://articles.philly.com/2013-12-13/news/45125819_1_john-rink-patco-alstom-transport-inc



> *PATCO presents stylishly refurbished cars*
> 
> By Paul Nussbaum, Inquirer Staff Writer
> POSTED: December 13, 2013
> ...


Courier-Post
http://www.courierpostonline.com/ar.../Refurbished-PATCO-cars-feature-new-equipment



> *Refurbished PATCO cars feature new equipment*
> Dec. 12, 2013
> 
> Written by
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Route 11 Trolley in University City


Philadelphia - Woodland and 42nd - January 19, 2015 (1) by hoteldennis, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

moved to the South Jersey thread


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some SEPTA Photos from of ExactoCreation 

Market-Frankford EL


Septa Adtranz M4 Car by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


septaeltrain46th by ExactoCreation, on Flickr

Trolleys in the City Center Tunnel


Septa Kawasaki LRV #9024 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr

SEPTA Buses


Septa DE40LF by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


novanewflyer by ExactoCreation, on Flickr

Regional Rail at Suburban Station


Septa Silverliner V by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


Septa Aem-7 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr

Regional Rail at North Philly...


Septa Silverliner IV #293 by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


Septa Silverliner IV's by ExactoCreation, on Flickr


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Any additional pictures from the very icy, snowy and wintery period you are experiencing ?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *SEPTA’s Got Big Plans for Underground Concourse​*
> By Dan McQuade | February 17, 2015 at 10:26 am
> Three and a half miles of concourses run under the streets of Center City Philadelphia. One can walk from 8th and Market all the way to the Comcast Center. One can then go from there to 12th and Locust. Walking underground can actually save time in many instances: There are no distractions, as swaths of the concourse are devoid of anyone but people rushing through, maintenance workers, loiterers and the occasional skateboarder and/or pot smoker.


read more at http://www.phillymag.com/news/2015/02/17/septa-starting-overhaul-center-city-underground-concourse/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pennsauken Transit Center*


New Jersey Transit - Pennsuaken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit - Pennsuaken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit - Pennsuaken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Pennsauken Transit Center Train Info by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Atlantic City line platforms at Pennsauken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit - Pennsuaken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr
*Pennsauken Transit Center RiverLine*

Northbound / Trenton train


Northbound - Trenton Double train at Pennsauken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Northbound - Trenton Double train Arriving at Pennsauken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


RiverLine platforms at Pennsuaken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Southbound / Camden Bound Train


Southbound - Camden train in Pennsauken,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Southbound - Camden train at Pennsauken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Derousse Ave Crossing


New Jersey Transit RiverLine Derousse Ave Crossing in Pennsauken,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Looking North


Looking Northbound on the RiverLine in Pennsuaken,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Eastbound / Atlantic City Bound train


Eastbound New Jersey Transit Atlantic City train # 4628 appoarching at Pennsauken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Eastbound New Jersey Transit Atlantic City train # 4631 departing Pennsauken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Westbound / Philadelphia Bound Train


Westbound New Jersey Transit Atlantic City train # 4628 arriving at Pennsauken Transit Center by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Delair Bridge over the Delaware River


Delair Memorial Railroad Drawbridge over the Delaware River by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Delair Memorial Railroad Drawbridge over the Delaware River by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

View from the Delair Bridge of Philadelphia Skyline


Philadelphia Skyline viewed from the Delair Bridge over the Delaware River by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Urban Snowscape by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

After Using the Septa, I find it quite ridiculous that they still don't have escalators, and even use tokens. That must be a nightmare during Rush-Hour.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

CNB30 said:


> After Using the Septa, I find it quite ridiculous that they still don't have escalators, and even use tokens. That must be a nightmare during Rush-Hour.


Tokens should be gone by Summer , most stations have Elevators or will be getting them. Theres nothing wrong with using the stairs...


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

CNB30 said:


> After Using the Septa, I find it quite ridiculous that they still don't have escalators, and even use tokens. That must be a nightmare during Rush-Hour.


Bear in mind that the Market Street Subway is almost 110 years old. Rebuilding those stations for modern escalators is TRICKY.

But, yeah. The tokens are an issue. They're still selling them.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Study: Reopening PATCO 'ghost station' will cost $18.5M*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/business/transportation/20150317_Study__Reopening_PATCO__ghost_station__will_cost__18_5M.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Sleek, Modern Trolleys Coming to Philly​*Nationwide, the streetcar trend seems to be ebbing. But SEPTA has big plans to modernize its trolley fleet.
> 
> By Malcolm Burnley | March 18, 2015 at 12:51 pm
> 
> ...


Read more at : http://www.phillymag.com/citified/2015/03/18/septa-buying-new-philadelphia-trolleys/#ZcZyIcl68P0bCHqA.99


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

How ****ed up is your society if you need mechanical warning systems to warn people having the right of way that a bus might disobey the rules and plow into them. It's pure victim blaming.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *King of Prussia rail: Where will it go?​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/news/local/20150322_King_of_Prussia_rail__Where_will_it_go_.html#edmcdxdBmKaWloYC.99


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*County Line Station - Norristown High Speed Line*

SEPTA is proposing to close the County Line station (in Lower Merion Township) due to low ridership.










Source: http://septa.org/notice/asp/2015-asp-open-house.html


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Always with the negative news, Woonsocket. Always with the negative news.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> Always with the negative news, Woonsocket. Always with the negative news.


Its to counter my always positive news :lol:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

It's a battle of negative news vs. positive speculation. Oh well.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> It's a battle of negative *degrading* vs. positive *news*. Oh well.


Fixed that.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Who am I degrading?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Who am I degrading?


Every sign of new rail construction or other positive news.

Every post of yours that I can recall is basically disparaging some aspect of public transportation. If you made posts that were 50% positive and 50% negative, I wouldn't consider it an issue.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Have you taken a look at what I have actually posted here? If you did, you will see that I make constructive contributions to these discussions, while you have done nothing except troll me.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Have you taken a look at what I have actually posted here? If you did, you will see that I make constructive contributions to these discussions, while you have done nothing except troll me.


I'll point to your post at the top of the last page in Boston, and your posts on the North America Streetcar thread.

I'll also point to my posts in Florida and Japan. I spend most of my time trying to learn and educate in turn, but your negativism is very distracting from the threads.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

OK, thanks for pointing those out to me.

I would suggest reaching out to the mods so they can get SSC's happiness patrol on the case.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> OK, thanks for pointing those out to me.
> 
> I would suggest reaching out to the mods so they can get SSC's happiness patrol on the case.


I've already gotten started.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *SEPTA plans $535 million for new vehicles and construction​*
> Paul Nussbaum, Inquirer Staff Writer
> Last updated: Thursday, March 26, 2015, 5:55 PM
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20150327_SEPTA_plans__535_million_for_new_vehicles_and_construction.html#4G283TAPIVQZwt3F.99


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

New City Hall Entrance 


City Hall Plaza in Center City Philadelphia by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


City Hall Plaza in Center City Philadelphia by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


City Hall Plaza in Center City Philadelphia by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


City Hall Plaza in Center City Philadelphia by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr

Route 15 Tram in West Philly


Girald Avenue in Philadelphia by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi
@Nexis
For your last picture, the name of the Avenue is *Girard*, not Girald
(_Girard is also MY family name_)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nexis said:


> New City Hall Entrance
> 
> 
> City Hall Plaza in Center City Philadelphia by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


Nice looking entrance


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> I've already gotten started.


If the behaviour becomes "troll-like" then I will take action. I will keep an eye on things, but negative news is still news all the same. Most of us who post in this section do have a pro-transit outlook. There is nothing wrong with having a counter stance to our stance too, so I won't discourage the posting at present.


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there a dayticket for the puclic transport?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

skyfann said:


> Is there a dayticket for the puclic transport?


http://www.septa.org/fares/pass/independence.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

A Proposed Redesign of the Delaware Valley Rail & Transit Network


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Nice, but i dont like the naming. Letters for the branches work just outbound, right? How you can tell where the train will go inbound? Let's get teh airport line. When going to the airport i would take the A, and going from there to town, which line would that be? You can't see that on this map.
In my opinion a name (regardless if it's a number or letter) should give you the info, where the train will go.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

The diagram up-top shows how each train runs from an endpoint to a terminal.

In Philly, all trains run into the core of the system (Center City).

In practice, most trains continue through to the far side of the system.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Sure, but to which 'far side'? 
Does the Airport line go to Norristown or to Trenton?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> ^^Sure, but to which 'far side'?
> Does the Airport line go to Norristown or to Trenton?


It is impossible for the airport line to go to Trenton due to the set-up of 30th St Station, but what it can do is take you to a parking lot in West Trenton. In truth, most airport-originating trains terminate in West Trenton or Warminster, though the one that originates at the airport at 7:09 am on weekdays goes to Norristown, while the one that originates at the airport at 6:39 am on weekdays goes to Doylestown. 

What's more, the 4:09 pm train from the airport goes to Fox Chase, while the 4:39 pm train goes to Chestnut Hill East. A few other trains terminate at Glenside. 

Weekends - the general pattern is alternating trains terminate at Warminster and West Trenton.

Try putting all of that on a map!


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah, yes.

That's our SEPTA for you.

Though you COULD theoretically run an Airport train through the lower level of 30th Street, or have it switch ends at Suburban, that's really not going to happen.

There HAS been off-and-on talk of extending the Atlantic City Line (yellow to lower right) down to the Airport. The main obstacles appear to be bureaucratic (funding for more equipment and staff). Its dropped off the radar again at the moment. That would be an NJ project anyway.

Years ago, they had a map with different line colors for the Regional Rail routes. Each route was paired across town.

R1: Airport-Glenside

R2: Warminster-Newark

R3: West Trenton-Elwyn

R5: Doylestown-Thorndale

R6: Norristown-Cynwyd

R7: Trenton-Chestnut Hill East

R8: Fox Chase-Chestnut Hill West

Traffic imbalances between the two halves meant that this through-routing wasn't perfectly followed even then. Cynwyd, for example, has pretty much been just a lightly-used shuttle to Suburban for a long time. The busy Norristown trains often continued down to Newark (as happens now).

Needless to say, there was much confusion when somebody stood at Jenkintown and saw a yellow-bannered Airport sign on a train heading to West Trenton whenever the crew got lazy/forgot to switch the placards.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

DSC08550 by Haven Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *New SEPTA station in Lansdale set to spur transit-oriented development *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read Full Article : http://planphilly.com/articles/2015/09/14/new-septa-station-in-lansdale-set-to-spur-transit-oriented-development


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Is it possible to turn one or both of the Chestnut Hill lines into rapid transit lines?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

jay stew said:


> Is it possible to turn one or both of the Chestnut Hill lines into rapid transit lines?


Its been variously proposed at various points in time for decades. It would be prohibitively expensive in either case. 

Both used to have near-rapid transit levels of service (supposedly). So the best option might be to improve existing service.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

2 Recent Videos from Jarrett Stewart


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

some SEPTA Photos from 2014 by Matt Johnson

PATCO High Speed line


IMG_0907 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_0909 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_0842 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_0830 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_0838 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr

*Broad Street Subway*


IMG_0803 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_0794 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_0789 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr

*Norristown High Speed line*


IMG_0721 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_0731 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


IMG_0728 by Matt' Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Is there the chance that the subway of Philly will return to be 24/7 ?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I read an article about it being on the drawing board for weekend service some months ago. Check the SEPTA website.


----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

here's my fantasy version of what an expanded Philly system could look like:


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

This has been the interesting reply of the Septa to my question about the chance to have a 24/7 subway in Philly :
Thank you for contacting SEPTA Customer Service. Currently the Broad St. Line and the Market-Frankford Lines operate 24 hours on Fridays and Saturdays. Future service extension for late night train service may be considered if resources become available to cover the overhead operational expenses required for the additional equipment and manpower needed to do so. Projected ridership is also a factor that must be considered in order to extend weekend schedules.





Your comments have been forward to the Service Planning Division for consideration should the resources and ridership levels meet the requirements to add service in the future.









Best Regards,



David Backers

SEPTA Customer Service Specialist

[email protected]


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope that somebody to organize a petition to ask to the Septa to begin a 24/7 subway service experiment the next summer.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Fabio1976 said:


> I hope that somebody to organize a petition to ask to the Septa to begin a 24/7 subway service experiment the next summer.


It should be back by next summer if the Business community has its way... I think Regional Rail should be 24/7 aswell , at least on weekends.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Lehigh Valley studying viability of restarting rail service to Philadelphia area*
> 
> By Jason Laughlin, Inquirer Staff Writer
> Posted: October 16, 2015
> ...


Read the Full Article Here


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*DRAFT 2015 Pennsylvania State Rail Plan, Fall 2015*

http://www.planthekeystone.com/staterailplan.html


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

The main problems with reinstating LV-Philadelphia passenger rail are money and a few short-sighted, wealthy, NIMBYs in Hellertown.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> The main problems with reinstating LV-Philadelphia passenger rail are money and a few short-sighted, wealthy, NIMBYs in Hellertown.


I'm sure you keep the trail or path when you rebuild the line , they won't be so opposed to it...


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> I'm sure you keep the trail or path when you rebuild the line , they won't be so opposed to it...


No, they specifically wanted the trail done to REMOVE the possibility of rail operation. hno:hno:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

New Departure screens at 30th street


Modernity at 30th Street by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

So today I got a rear view window from Center City all the way to Trenton

Emerging from the Center City Tunnel


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Leaving SEPTA 30th Street Station


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Accelerating in the 30th Street yard


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

some SEPTA equipment parked in the yard


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Yellow PRR Signals...which seem to be used only in Center City


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Diesel unit reversing into the Yard from the Zoo Interlocks


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Crossing the Schuylkill River


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Its Straight and Fast in parts of North Philly


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

A slight curve to the right


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Passing an inbound Atlantic City line train


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Under the Market-Frankford EL


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

The infamous Curve where the derailment occurred earlier this yr..., the poles were anchored in concrete...but they didn't appear to be new..


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Southbound Regional roars past near Bridesburg station


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

60 Speed limit near Bridesburg


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Another straight away near Tacony station


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Northbound Regional roars past at Torresdale station


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Very Curvy in Northeastern Philly


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Finally out of Philly , this station is Croydon


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Another straight away along US 13


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

And a Curve before Bristol


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

And another Curve after Bristol


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

near Levvittown Station


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Inbound Septa local passing outside Levvittown 


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Southbound Acela passing...


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr


SEPTA Trenton Line Railfan window outbound Journey by Corey Best, on Flickr

Trenton Cut...


Trenton Northeast Corridor Cut by Corey Best, on Flickr


Trenton Northeast Corridor Cut by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Second Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for Philadelphia*


*Heavy Rail*
Philadelphia / EL & Subway - 330,600 (2015) : 3.63% +

*Suburban/Regional Rail*
Philadelphia Suburbs / SEPTA Regional Rail - 128,700 (2015) : 0.70% +

*Bus Ridership*
Philadelphia / SEPTA Bus - 540,900 (2015) : 2.27% +
(Trolley) Philadelphia / SEPTA - 22,100 (2015) : 21.96% +

*Light Rail*
Philadelphia / Trolleys - 86,800 (2015) : -5.42%


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*SEPTA - Positive Train Control (PTC)*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some SEPTA Urban Trolley Photos from Jonathan Lee


40th Street Portal Trolley Station by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Into the Sunlight by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Spruce Hill, Philly by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Under the Crossbuck by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Inbound at Darby by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


Darby Diamonds by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Are there any plans to rebuild any of the suburban SEPTA stations? They are some of the shitiest excuses for rail stations I have ever seen, all on the Trenton Line, which had a completely packed train both going at Noon and leaving at rush hour!

Tacony









Bridenburg?









By Comparison, Trenton Transit Center (owned by NJ Transit, built recently)













































And Philadelphia's incredible 30th Street Station, which could rival Grand Central Station for Grandeur!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I believe 30 stations will receive high levels over the next few years... There just simple high levels with the exception of a few stations along the NEC and Main Line ; Levittown , Exton , Downingtown , Paoli , Norristown which are more complex...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*New SEPTA station to open in Lansdale*
http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20151113_New_SEPTA_station_to_open_in_Lansdale.html#rvePivwAltf3VFp8.99?&betaPreview=redesign


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nexis said:


> I believe 30 stations will receive high levels over the next few years... There just simple high levels with the exception of a few stations along the NEC and Main Line ; Levittown , Exton , Downingtown , Paoli , Norristown which are more complex...


Good! At one of the stations of the return trip, the train was on the second line so the passengers had to cross a rail line to get out, using a couple of wooden steps that the conductor dragged over. I think it is just a freight side line though. There is practically no canopy at any of those middle stations other than a wooden shed, and some are even worse than the ones I photographed! Several people got on at each stop in midday, so they are used. 

Also, the North Philadelphia station needs some serious rehab. Every window was smashed and there was graffiti everywhere. That is really embarassing for an Amtrak stop, (albeit one with 600 annual Amtrak passengers and about 250 daily SEPTA passengers...) If it didn't look so horrible, it would probably be used a lot more and the neighborhood would improve dramatically.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

towerpower123 said:


> Good! At one of the stations of the return trip, the train was on the second line so the passengers had to cross a rail line to get out, using a couple of wooden steps that the conductor dragged over. I think it is just a freight side line though. There is practically no canopy at any of those middle stations other than a wooden shed, and some are even worse than the ones I photographed! Several people got on at each stop in midday, so they are used.
> 
> Also, the North Philadelphia station needs some serious rehab. Every window was smashed and there was graffiti everywhere. That is really embarassing for an Amtrak stop, (albeit one with 600 annual Amtrak passengers and about 250 daily SEPTA passengers...) If it didn't look so horrible, it would probably be used a lot more and the neighborhood would improve dramatically.


Eddington is the worst stop on the Trenton line.... Which is a shame , since its near a large Condo/Apartment community.. I doubt they'll rehab the North Philly station intill the area around the station sees significant renewal..


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...rds-light-rail-cbtc-contract.html?channel=532
> 
> *Septa awards light rail CBTC contract*
> Friday, November 13, 2015
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*New Septa regional rail station opens in Lansdale*









https://twitter.com/GeoffPatton/status/666273719711629312









https://twitter.com/SEPTAPHILLY/status/666266333512888320









https://twitter.com/SEPTAPHILLY/status/666067955248140288










More information here:

http://www.lansdale.org/CivicAlerts.aspx?AID=26


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Changes to Airport Line beginning 2015.12.13:


No more through-running to Warminster and West Trenton
Peak trains run as far north as Temple University; off-peak run to Jenkintown-Wyncote

http://www.septa.org/schedules/2015-december-airport.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Here we see PA's Finest Rail Phototogs in there natural habitat :lol:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Photo taken by Steve Ives 


351 | 365: Jolly Trolley by Steve Ives, on Flickr


----------



## PeFe (Dec 6, 2009)

^^
Very Fun ! Now that's a way to encourage public transport use !


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

PeFe said:


> ^^
> Very Fun ! Now that's a way to encourage public transport use !


Not as good as Chicago...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129277086&postcount=837


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE PENNSY AT BROAD STREET*










http://www.puzzlewarehouse.com/The-Pennsy-at-Broad-Street-21174so.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

New 9th Street Station in Lansdale


DSC_0066 by Montgomery County Planning Commission, on Flickr

lightly used Stony Creek Branch between Lansdale & Norristown


Stony_Creek_RR by Montgomery County Planning Commission, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*3rd Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for Philadelphia*


*Heavy Rail*
Philadelphia / EL & Subway - 293,800 (2015) : -1.24%

*Suburban/Regional Rail*
Philadelphia Suburbs / SEPTA Regional Rail - 126,300 (2015) : -2.82%

*Bus Ridership*
Philadelphia / SEPTA Bus - 473,800 (2015) : -6.95%
(Trolley) Philadelphia / SEPTA - 18,600 (2015) : -8.71%

*Light Rail*
Philadelphia / Trolleys - 66,400 (2015) : -11.83%


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Septa "Key" card may or may not arrive in 2016. No one is in a hurry and no one cares.

philly.com
http://articles.philly.com/2015-12-30/business/69382609_1_other-transit-agencies-card-credit



> *Still coming soon: The SEPTA Key transit smart-card*
> 
> By Jason Laughlin, Staff Writer
> POSTED: December 30, 2015
> ...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

It's quite embarrassing how old fashion SEPTA is when it comes to tickets and passes.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The token system may be old-fashioned, but I believe it's the only one that cannot be hacked by PRC or IRI (just yet).


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent photos taken by Peter Ehrlich 

Norristown High Speed Line


PHILADELPHIA--135 at Norristown by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--151 (l, IB), 148 at Bryn Mawr. 2 of 3 by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

Norristown High Speed Line shops 


PHILADELPHIA--Norristown 130 on Hoists, P&W Shop by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--134 in P&W Heavy Repair Shop. 1 of 2 by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent photos taken by Peter Ehrlich 

101 Trolley


Untitled by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--101 at Media Theater IB. 2 of 2 by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

102 Trolley


PHILADELPHIA--101 at MacDade Blvd., Sharon Hill Line OB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr

69th Street


PHILADELPHIA--122 at 69th Street by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--69th Street Terminal Overpass by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Can a New Train Station Transform Paoli?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read Full Story Here


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Love Trolley*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A proposal to reopen the pedestrian tunnel between 30th Street railway station and its namesake subway and trolley platforms.











Source: Philadelphia Inquirer 
http://www.philly.com/philly/busine...ng_30th_St__Station_to_subways__trolleys.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent Suburban Trolley Photos from Peter Ehrlich 

Route 102


PHILADELPHIA--102 arr Drexel Hill Junction OB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--104(B), 127 at Drexel Hill Junction by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--128 appr Clifton-Aldan OB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--121 (IB), 128 at Clifton-Aldan by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--102 appr Sharon Hill OB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--120 at Sharon Hill by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some recent Suburban Trolley Photos from Peter Ehrlich 

Route 101


PHILADELPHIA--102 lv Drexel Hill Junction OB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--115 appr State/Jackson OB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--124 at State/Jackson IB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--124 appr State/Jackson IB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


PHILADELPHIA--124 lv School Lane OB by Peter Ehrlich, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*4th Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for Philadelphia*


*Heavy Rail*
Philadelphia / EL & Subway - 343,800 (2015) : 1.39%

*Bus Ridership*
Philadelphia / SEPTA Bus - 533,600 (2015) : 12.35%
(Trolley) Philadelphia / SEPTA - 22,400 (2015) : 4.98%

*Light Rail*
Philadelphia / Trolleys - 111,600 (2015) : 19.16%


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

regional rail?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

00Zy99 said:


> regional rail?


I haven't posted that yet , the rest will be posted by Friday Evening...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

dimlys1994 said:


>


Why will it take 35 years to build?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nexis said:


> Why will it take 35 years to build?


I believe that they are referring to delaying the start of construction for 35 years. 

But it will take a long time regardless because

A) It is VERY techinically complex (cramped space of active tracks).

B) They seem to be going for a phased approach due to not having the money for all at once.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

35 years is for the entire area.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Mumbai-on-the-Delaware










http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/in-transit/SEPTA-railcar-shortage-Your-commute-stories.html


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Mumbai-on-the-Delaware
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ha ha. No.

SEPTA's policies are VERY clear on this matter. Nobody in the vestibules while the train is moving. Those people are boarding at a station. If there isn't enough room, some of them will be asked to get off and wait for the next train.

Now please stop. I've asked you before to stop mocking people in unfortunate situations. 

_Its not nice._

Anyway. 

SEPTA sometimes stores several consists on the siding above Jenkintown (where some of the early Metroliner pictures were taken) on Sundays in preparation for the morning rush. These consists are between two and six cars long. 

This week, there is only one consist, but its eight cars long-four pairs of Silverliner IVs. 

To put this in perspective, the vast majority of MU trains top out at six cars. The Bombardier push-pulls (the SEPTA staff calls them "bombers") are six or seven cars usually, and a seven car MU train may occasionally substitute for one. Eight cars is basically unheard of for a very long time.


----------



## kool-ski (Mar 4, 2016)

2 things that just dawned on me about this line:

1. these are the ugliest trains none to mankind
2. with that being said, i wonder why septa never bothered to start a few of these lines in the city. bass ackwards as usual.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Without specifying which line, we can't tell what you are talking about.


----------



## kool-ski (Mar 4, 2016)

i'm sorry. the route 100 line to norristown. those "trains" are hideous


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

While they certainly aren't the best looking, they aren't too terrible, and having ridden them, I can tell you that they are quite comfortable inside.

If you are talking about why routes 100, 101, and 102 don't run downtown, then you have to look back to the beginning of the 20th Century, when what would become Philadelphia Suburban Transportation built the 101 and 102 and the Philadelphia and Western built the 100. 

Originally (in 1907), the 101 and 102 were supposed to run through onto the Market-Frankford El to downtown. However, high local traffic demand and corporate disagreements with the Philadelphia Rapid Transit that built the El precluded any such operation. There was never enough money in the bank for the PST to build its own line to Center City. Using the local streetcar tracks was out due to differing wheel profiles and the slow travel time.

The P&W (Route 100) was started by the Gould interests around 1905 as part of their empire, the Philadelphia leg of a new transcontinental railroad, and some parts of the line clearly show how they were built to be upgraded to four tracks. Originally the P&W ran from 69th St. to Strafford on the Main Line. When it came under the control of the Lehigh Valley Transit group around WWI, a branch line was built from Villanova to Norristown to connect with the LVT interurbans to Allentown. LVT ran through to 69th St. until 1949, and connected at Norristown until 1951. Over time, the Norristown route became the main line and the Strafford branch was abandoned in the early 1950s. At the same time, the charter was re-written from railroad to transit operation and the company was bought out by the PST, which by then marketed all of its operations under the label "Red Arrow Lines". 

At one point in the 1920s, there were plans for the P&W to build a subway to downtown. It would have run roughly under Walnut Street and would have ended either at 30th St. Station or in the new Locust St. subway. As might be imagined, these plans fizzled due to lack of funds.

It should be noted that both systems originally operated cars inbound with the destination sign reading "Philadelphia". Once downtown connections became unattainable, the signs switched to "69th St. Terminal". The destination signs have NEVER read "Upper Darby", even though that's the town that they terminate in.

Despite its best efforts, the PST went bankrupt and was acquired by SEPTA in 1970. Ironically, part of SEPTA's rationalizations was replacing the old Llanerch carbarn that served the Media and Sharon Hill runs with converted space in the Market-Frankford shops at 69th St., thereby creating, in a roundabout way, the long-desired track connection between the two systems. However, the two rolling stock fleets were so greatly diverged, and the local traffic on the El was so great, that running through to Center City was still impractical, especially since the connection is not in a manner allowing streamlined operation.

SEPTA has been chronically short-funded for its entire existence. It has only ever achieved two major rail expansions-the Airport Line, and the Center City Commuter Connection (Market East Station). The currently proposed King of Prussia extension of the 100 line has been planned since at _least_ the 1970s, if not earlier. Rapid transit on Roosevelt Boulevard has been talked about since the 1920s. Both of these have significantly higher priority than extending the Red Arrow Lines to downtown, which would be much more disruptive, and would not yield nearly as much benefit for the cost needed, since it would duplicate the El to at least some extent. A one-seat ride for relatively few suburbanites is just not worth it, much as we would all wish it otherwise.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Bus and subway service has been suspended due to a transit workers' strike.










https://twitter.com/MariSchaefer/status/793424935481769984










https://twitter.com/JasonNark/status/793412010360860672










https://twitter.com/jtannenwald/status/793414669763502080

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/real-time/SEPTA-Strike-Live-Updates-Nov-1-2016.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The strike is now in its fourth day, with no end in sight. SEPTA may file for an injunction to force workers on the job on election day (next Tuesday).

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/real-time/Latest-SEPTA-strike-updates-Nov-4-2016.html


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

As of right now, 10:30 PM on November 6th, they are still on strike. All subway and el train service, all streetcar/trolley routes, and all city bus routes. Only the commuter rail trains are running, as well as the Norristown Highspeed.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Monday morning, November 7th, 2016.

Strike is lifted. It will take one day for service to normalize. 

Major regional rail delays for the morning rush due to signal problems.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Reopening PATCO ghost station a priority in the near future*"

http://www.philly.com/philly/busine...st-station-a-priority-in-the-near-future.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken on November 18th 

*SEPTA Suburban Trolleys*

*Route 102*

*Aldan,PA*

at Providence Road



Woodlawn Ave



*Clifton Heights,PA*

Baltimore Ave 



*Upper Darby*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Taken on November 18th

*SEPTA Suburban Trolleys*

*Route 101*

*Downtown Media*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*SEPTA Market Frankford line at 34th Street *


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*SEPTA City Division Trolleys *

37th Street Station



40th Street Station





13-Yeadon along Chester Ave



Chester Ave & 49th Street


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Market-Frankford Line trains involved in accident at 69th Street*"

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/in-transit/SEPTA-Market-Frankford-Line-accident-69th-Street.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ 

*Sources: SEPTA Train Operator In Medically-Induced Coma Following Crash*

http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/20...or-in-medically-induced-coma-following-crash/


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Officials: Dozens injured in suburban Philadelphia train crash*

https://www.wthr.com/article/officials-dozens-injured-in-suburban-philadelphia-train-crash




> PUBLISHED: 08/22/17 04:38 AM EDT.UPDATED: 08/22/17 06:02 AM EDT.
> 
> UPPER DARBY, Pa. (AP) — At least 42 people, including the conductor, were injured when a train crashed into another train that was parked at a station in suburban Philadelphia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Express bus services along Roosevelt Blvd in Northeast Philadelphia will launch later this fall.










https://septa.org/directbus/index.html


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Talk about poorly advertised. I had no idea this was so far along.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*SEPTA Holiday Bus Decoration 2017*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*SEPTA Christmas Trolley*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Philadelphia trolley ridership*










http://www.philly.com/philly/busine...ade-trolleys-make-ada-compliant-20180111.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*SEPTA Celebrates Arrival of New ACS-64 Electric Locomotives with 'Inaugural Run'*"

http://www.septa.org/media/releases/2018/7-11-18.html









https://twitter.com/SEPTANews/status/1017062285020467202


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Is the line 15 in the middle section underground?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> Is the line 15 in the middle section underground?


No; it's completely a surface line. It runs in the middle of Girard Avenue in the middle section.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm asking, coz on the official map it looks like it were underground:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ This map purports to make no distinctions between what is above ground and what is underground. 

The thick green lines merely designate trolley routes - they are not designations of surface/subsurface location of route. Trolleys 15, 101 and 102 are completely on the surface; the others are underground in Center City and University City.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

That line 15 was the one Jarrett Walker (aka the God of Bus Route Planning) recommended actually be closed, even though its a restored line that opened only a few years ago.

Philly could use more subways. I know there's probably a long sad story why it doesn't have more rapid transit. At least PATCO got built back when everything else was in decline.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

They just rebuilt most of Route 15 and closing it would probably cause an uproar..


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Philadelphia seems to be such a wasted opportunity from a transit point of view. The city built a 4-track through route across the city centre, connected to similar numbers of branches on each end, and doesn't seem to use it to its full potential at all. The branches run half hourly at best outside peak hours when surely 2 tracks each way would allow 40+ trains per hour, so 6 branches could run at least every 10 minutes without getting close to that number. Obviously that would increase operating costs but it would also make the system so much more attractive to users


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel like the branches run half hourly at best outside peak hours because there is not that much demand outside peak hours. What service levels does SEPTA regional rail run during rush hours?


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

saiho said:


> I feel like the branches run half hourly at best outside peak hours because there is not that much demand outside peak hours. What service levels does SEPTA regional rail run during rush hours?


But is the demand not there because the service is poor? This timetable is a summary of the trains through the central tunnel in one direction. This one is the other direction. The busiest hour sees 19 trains, off peak it's 10 or 11 trains. On a four track electrified line through the middle of a large city. Seems pretty underwhelming to me


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Better service would require much more rolling stock and much more employees, neither of which is available with current money.

Regional Rail is still operated very much as a traditional railroad with paper tickets and stations that range from this:
https://www.american-rails.com/images/PRR_LC_30th.jpg


down to this (this particular example since closed, but representative of minor stops):
http://www.west2k.com/papix/fulmorsepta.jpg

This means that steps have to be manually opened and shut between stops. As do doors in all but the newest rolling stock.

Then there are the many grade crossings (which would annoy people if trains ran more frequently). And the sections of single track (which SEPTA is quite keen to expand "so as not to conflict with freight traffic", never-mind that it reduces capacity).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Stuu said:


> But is the demand not there because the service is poor?


While it is true that better service usually brings more ridership, that argument only goes so far. Is the off peak travel market between SEPTA regional rail stations in sprawling Philly really that big and untapped? Remember if you have to take a bus to a regional rail station then take the train across Philly only to transfer to another bus to your final destination, then you are better off using a car if you have one. From a North American perspective, two way half hourly service throughout the network and day is pretty good. There many be some latent demand that service expansion can tap into but if you double service you will get nowhere near double the ridership gains. most likely SEPTA is operating pretty close to the "optimum" level of service with the budget they have.

Also remember as SEPTA regional rail is a mainline railway operation with US mainline railway rules. I don't know about the FRA but in Canada mainline railway trains must be spaced more than 5 minutes apart. Does US have a similar rule? I ask this because us Canadians tend to copy whatever rules are in place down south for better or worse. If there is some "minimum headway" rule like in Canada then it is not possible to run +40 Trains per hour per direction in a 4 track commuter tunnel. 

This also applies to the breathless cheerleading some American posters here have about their "massive capacity" 4 track subway corridors based on simple theoretical capacity calculations. In theory you have doubled the capacity but in practice flat junctions, interlining, poor schedule adherence, outdated signalling and operations means those corridors in practice move nowhere near as much people. Many simple double track East Asian subway lines easily smokes any 4 track subway corridor in America in actual capacity.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

saiho said:


> While it is true that better service usually brings more ridership, that argument only goes so far. Is the off peak travel market between SEPTA regional rail stations in sprawling Philly really that big and untapped? Remember if you have to take a bus to a regional rail station then take the train across Philly only to transfer to another bus to your final destination, then you are better off using a car if you have one. From a North American perspective, two way half hourly service throughout the network and day is pretty good. There many be some latent demand that service expansion can tap into but if you double service you will get nowhere near double the ridership gains. most likely SEPTA is operating pretty close to the "optimum" level of service with the budget they have.
> 
> Also remember as SEPTA regional rail is a mainline railway operation with US mainline railway rules. I don't know about the FRA but in Canada mainline railway trains must be spaced more than 5 minutes apart. Does US have a similar rule? I ask this because us Canadians tend to copy whatever rules are in place down south for better or worse. If there is some "minimum headway" rule like in Canada then it is not possible to run +40 Trains per hour per direction in a 4 track commuter tunnel.
> 
> This also applies to the breathless cheerleading some American posters here have about their "massive capacity" 4 track subway corridors based on simple theoretical capacity calculations. In theory you have doubled the capacity but in practice flat junctions, interlining, poor schedule adherence, outdated signalling and operations means those corridors in practice move nowhere near as much people. Many simple double track East Asian subway lines easily smokes any 4 track subway corridor in America in actual capacity.


I guess that's true, and in a North American context half hourly in the day is as good as it gets. It does seem a shame to have all that expensive infrastructure and not use it to anything like it's full potential though.

On the headway point, the tunnel under the Hudson to Penn station sees 20 trains an hour in the peak, so 3 minutes is allowed.


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

RR is a very good regional rail by US standards, and while many of the stops are very much commuter stops, there are lines that could easily benefit from 30minute all day or even more frequesnt service ... 

RR needs to be included in the SEPTA ticketing system, modernised and turned into the metro system it already is. Loads of central -ish Philly would greatly benefit from that. and the investments would be minor. Most of the central sections are indeed grade separated already, so we're talking about station platform upgrade and operations change. 

For now RR is held back because the suburbs do not want the "poors" be able to get to their houses with nothing more than a bus ticket ... and it will remain that way until we commit to good proper transit. 

Proposals were made ... but for now none have come to fruition. For example Main Line ... could easily support all day traffic, as can one of the Chestnut Hill lines and thats just among the neighborhoods I know of ... I cannot speak about North and Northeast


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*"SEPTA swapping 7,000 signs — at a cost of nearly $150,000 — to rename AT&T Station for NRG"*










https://billypenn.com/2018/08/15/se...-nearly-150000-to-rename-att-station-for-nrg/


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

There's ultimately no cost. There's financial gain. That's what sponsorships are for...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Ladies and gentlemen, it's showtime!*

SEPTA entertainment




























Source: CHARLES FOX (Philadelphia Inquirer)

http://www2.philly.com/philly/news/septa-broad-street-line-dance-youth-20181120.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Bus 49 began service earlier this week.









https://twitter.com/SEPTAPHILLY/status/1100832945101725696









https://twitter.com/ucdphl/status/1100140022139940864









https://twitter.com/SEPTAPHILLY/status/1100108171652276230









https://twitter.com/aliceak15/status/1100026522126159872









https://twitter.com/Kyle_Shenandoah/status/1099344898048909313


----------

